# Alternative zu WinCC flexible gesucht



## Alexf2d (3 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Visualisierungssystem für die S7 Steuerung, Zurzeit wird WinCC flexible eingesetzt. Habe ein paar Marktübersichten von SPS-Magazin angesehen, bin auch auf der SPS Messe in Nürnberg gewesen. Im Moment habe ich etwa 10 mögliche Kandidaten ausgewählt. Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein Problem. Welche SW von den 10 soll ich nehmen? Die haben natürlich alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile, unterscheiden sich auch im Preis, aber irgendwie kompensiert eine das andere, so dass die alle dann doch auf gleichem Niveau sind. Kann mir jemand empfehlen, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll?

Gruß


----------



## marlob (3 Dezember 2007)

Dann nenne uns doch mal die 10 möglichen Kandidaten, dann kann der ein oder andere hier vielleicht was dazu sagen.


----------



## zotos (3 Dezember 2007)

Ich denke das es eine sehr schwere Aufgabe ist da eine Alternative aus zu wählen.

Wenn man den Vergleich nur auf die Prospekte und Informationen von den Hersteller Internetseiten gründet wird das auch nichts.
Wenn man der Marketingabteilung von Siemens glauben schenkt ist WinCCflex ja auch ein Top Produkt. 

Dazu kommt noch die Frage welche Leistungsklassen an HMI man braucht. Also nur kleine Anzeigen und Bedieneinheiten und/oder doch schon was größeres mit Datenverwaltung und/oder PC Basierende Geräte. 

Also ich denke der nächste Schritt wäre es einige Systeme durch KO Kriterien auszuschließen und die Verbleibenden 3-5 Anbieter zu testen. Also mit dem Vertrieb zu sprechen und Testgeräte und Software anfragen.


----------



## Alexf2d (3 Dezember 2007)

Es sind folgende Systeme:

- zenOn von Copa-Data
- Wizcon von eMation
- PROCON-WIN von GTI-control
- VisiWinNET von Inosoft
- LabVIEW  von NATIONAL INSTRUMENTS
- GP-Pro von Pro-face
- MoviconX von Progea
- VisAM von VISAM Prozesstechnik
- InTouch 10 von Wonderware
- WEBfactory von WEBfactory GmbH

Ich suche im Grunde eine Maschinenvisualisierung kein SCADA System. Die Grenzen sind aber heutzutage, wie ich verstanden habe sehr weich. Seit Kurzem wurde ich noch auf zwei andere Firmen angewiesen: Beckhoff und Phoenix. Habe aber die noch nicht so richtig betrachtet.


----------



## MSB (3 Dezember 2007)

Mit Ausnahme von den 2en, dürften die anderen sowohl preislich als auch funktionell in einer anderen (höheren) Liga als WinCC Flex spielen.
- GP-Pro von Pro-face
- MoviconX von Progea
- VisiWinNET von Inosoft
- VisAM von VISAM Prozesstechnik
 
Pro-Face würde ich persönlich schon mal als gut betrachten.

Weitere Vorschläge:
Beijers HMI http://www.beijerelectronics.de/
Hakko http://www.esco-antriebstechnik.de
Lauer http://www.lauer-systeme.net
Exor http://www.exor.de

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Alexf2d (3 Dezember 2007)

Also das mit den KO Kriterien habe ich schon gemach, bin leider nicht weniger als bis auf 10 gekommen. Was die „preisliche Liga“ angeht, so muss ich gestehen, dass ich die Preise noch nicht so genau betrachtet habe. Solche Info steht nicht immer auf der Homepage und im Regelfall sind die alle je nach Funktionen skalierbar, so dass der Übersicht schnell verloren wird. Aber danke für den Hinweis, ich denke, das mache ich als nächstes!


----------



## marlob (3 Dezember 2007)

MSB hat ja schon ein wenig gesiebt für dich. Dann lass dir doch einfach mal die beiden Systeme kommen. Erst wenn man damit arbeitet, sieht man was das System wirklich kann.
Lauer und Beijer Panel haben wir auch schon eingesetzt und diese beiden System sind auch ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Alexf2d (3 Dezember 2007)

Ich finde den Sprung von 10 bis auf 2 etwas zu optimistisch. Wenn die Preise tatsächlich so krassen Unterschied haben, dann habe ich natürlich ein Glück. 


Um sich ein gewisser Eindruck zu verschaffen, habe ich schon vor ein paar Wochen Demo-CDs von Zenon und VisiWin bestellt und ausprobiert. Ehrlich gesagt, hat es mir nicht so viel gebracht, da man während der kurze Zeit nur ein Eindruck davon bekommen kann, so ähnlich wie bei einer Messe. Erst, wenn man wirklich was Seriöses damit macht, wird es einem klar. Nun so viel Zeit habe ich nicht.


----------



## MSB (3 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe die Liste oben nochmal etwas editiert,
also es bleiben meiner Meinung nach 4 übrig, die sich
mehr oder weniger direkt mit Flex vergleichen lassen.


Die hier genannten lassen sich meiner Meinung nach wenn dann eher mit WinCC vergleichen,
nicht mehr nur mit WinCC Flex.
- zenOn von Copa-Data
- Wizcon von eMation
- PROCON-WIN von GTI-control
- LabVIEW  von NATIONAL INSTRUMENTS
- InTouch 10 von Wonderware
- WEBfactory von WEBfactory GmbH


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (3 Dezember 2007)

Alexf2d schrieb:


> Ich finde den Sprung von 10 bis auf 2 etwas zu optimistisch. Wenn die Preise tatsächlich so krassen Unterschied haben, dann habe ich natürlich ein Glück.


MSB hat seine Liste ja jetzt auf 4 erweitert. Und mit irgendeinem System musst du auch anfangen zu testen. Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles angesehen, was du aufgelistet hast, aber ein paar Systeme sind ja SCADA-Systeme und die wolltest du ja nicht.

Beschreibe doch mal deine Anwendungen und was du alles damit machen willst. Also z.B. Logging, Benutzerverwaltung, Batchsystem, Rezepte, Grösse der Panels, Text-, oder Grafikdiplays usw.


----------



## Alexf2d (3 Dezember 2007)

Wie ich schon gesagt habe, alle die Systeme, die auch SCADA Funktionalität haben, sind bis auf die Anwendung auf kleinem Panel skalierbar. Die Preise skalieren sich auch, also von der Seite betrachtet kann ich kein System ausschließen. 

  Hier die wichtigsten für mich Eigenschaften:

  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]auf OPs und IPCs unter Win XP, CE, XP Embedded, (Vista gewünscht) laufen
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Zentrale Datenhaltung für Visualisierung u. Steuerung
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Datenbankzugriffe (SQL, Access)
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Bibliotheken für Maschinenbau, Anlagebau, Robotik
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Zusammenfassung von einfachen Objekten zu einem komplexen
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Programmier-Schnittstelle VB, C++
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Anzahl Prozessbilder / Variablen – mindestens 265 / 2048
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Störungs- / Meldungsverarbeitung
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Unterstützung von mehrerer Sprachen mit Onlineumschaltung
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]Benutzerverwaltung
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]SPS-Ankopplung – MPI, Profibus, Profinet, Ethernet
  -[FONT=&quot]         [/FONT]OPC-Unterstützung


----------



## Alexf2d (5 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

  sagt doch mal was! Kein Interesse mehr an der Alternative zur WinCC flexible?


----------



## Stefan88 (14 Februar 2008)

Pro-face ist definitiv eine gute Alternative. Leicht zu erlernen, intuitiv und flexibel ... kann ich nur empfehlen!

LG,
Stefan


----------



## Maxl (15 Februar 2008)

Stefan88 schrieb:


> Pro-face ist definitiv eine gute Alternative. Leicht zu erlernen, intuitiv und flexibel ... kann ich nur empfehlen!


kann mich dieser Meinung nur anschließen. Und: die Skriptfunktion ist sehr sehr mächtig - damit lässt sich fast alles anstellen!

mfg
Maxl


----------



## eYe (16 Februar 2008)

Stefan88 schrieb:


> Pro-face ist definitiv eine gute Alternative. Leicht zu erlernen, intuitiv und flexibel ... kann ich nur empfehlen!
> 
> LG,
> Stefan



Das ist mal ein echt guter Tipp gewesen!
Bin gerade ein wenig am stöbern und siehe da, genau die Panels und die Software die ich momentan von Schneider nutze werden dort vertieben. Bin ja mal gespannt wieviel Prozent man da einsparen kann


----------



## Rengel (10 März 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein echt guter Tipp gewesen!
> Bin gerade ein wenig am stöbern und siehe da, genau die Panels und die Software die ich momentan von Schneider nutze werden dort vertieben. Bin ja mal gespannt wieviel Prozent man da einsparen kann



Das ist wenig verwunderlich da Pro Face ein 100% Tochterunternehmen von Schneider electric ist 

Viele Grüße

Rengel


----------



## rringel (13 März 2008)

Eine gute Alternative findet man bei www.VISAM.de
Touch Panels und Visu werden mit einer einheitlichen Oberfläche programmiert, und die Projekte sind kompatibel zueinander sowie vernetzbar.


----------



## Frank (13 März 2008)

wenn schon kein winCC, ifix oder rsviewSE, dann würde ich das 
visiwin studio von inosoft empfehlen. das ist sehr flexibel was
die programmierschnittstelle angeht, denn die funktionalität
wird komplett durch VB oder delphi implementiert.


----------



## Ralf62 (10 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist die Entscheidung schon für ein bestimmtest System gefallen?

@Frank: Das System VisiWinStudio ist schon lange aus dem Rennen, seit ein paar Jahren wird das System VisiWinNET vermarktet, dass auf Visual Studio .NET aufsetzt.

Es gibt dort übrigens mittlerweile zwei Ausprägungen, das VisiWinNET Smart und das Professional.

Smart eignet sich hervorragend für Anwendungen im Bereich der HMI-Panel.


----------



## Frank (10 Mai 2008)

visiwin studio habe ich noch letztes jahr von inosoft bekommen, vielleicht bestandschutz - jedenfalls braucht mir mit .Net niemand was anschleppen


----------



## MarkusP (10 Juni 2009)

*VisiWinNET*

Thema ist ja nicht mehr ganz frisch, aber gibt es inzwischen jemanden der etwas über VisiWinNET zu berichten hätte? Im speziellen im Zusammenhang mit Beckhoff. (ADS)

Würde mich über Infos sehr freuen.

Danke und liebe Grüße

Markus.


----------



## Ralf62 (12 Juni 2009)

Hallo Markus,

was möchtest Du denn genau wissen? Ist ein großes Thema. Die Ankopplung an Beckhoff ist überhaupt kein Problem, ein Treiber ist vorhanden.

Gruss Ralf


----------



## MarkusP (15 Juni 2009)

*Was ich wissen möchte...*

* Erfahrungen
* Support
* generell empfehlenswert ?
* Nachteile gegenüber WinCCfx
* Einarbeitungszeit
* VisiWinNET Smart für "Standardapplikation" ausreichend ?

Die Sache mit ADS hast du ja bereits beantwortet.

Danke für die Infos!

Viele Grüße

Markus.


----------

